# Ford 801 powermaster



## hdtramp (Sep 24, 2018)

My father had a Ford 801 powermaster tractor, don't know what year. He passed and I have it now and am not familiar with it. It has a front loader, very simple, but I have no idea where the hydraulic reservoir is for the front loader. It is low on fluid because it has a leak on the shut off valve and it doesn't have enough fluid to raise the loader so I can move it. Any info would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi hdtramp

Welcome to the forum.
Sad to hear about your father.
I can imagine that the tractor means a lot to you, and that you want to take good care of it.


I can barely spell 801, that's it, but I am very fond of the looks of those tractors. They are very rare in these neck of the woods (Sweden), Fordson models were the choices in the European market. Therefore I like to read about them and I have some links I want to share.

Here is a link to an Owner's Manual for 601 and 801:
www.ntractorclub.com/manuals/tractors/Ford%20601%20&%20801%20Series%20Tractors%20-%20Owner's%20Manual%20-%201957.pdf

It is printed in 1957, so if you have an SOS transmission it will not cover that since it was introduced in 1959.

That site has a lot of nice documentation:
http://www.ntractorclub.com/forums/manuals/manuals.htm#tractors
Scroll up and find the Loaders Section, perhaps yours is there.


There are some good information on this site:
https://fordtractorcollectors.com/fordson/tractor-id-history/
Scroll down almost to the bottom and you will find help to identify your tractor by the serial-/model numbers.

Perhaps you will find something useful in this forum's Manual Section:
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2018)

Welcome to TF

I have an 861 with hydraulic issues myself... on mine everything runs off the same reservior/pump, fel, 3 pt, and pw steering.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

I don't know about yours but on a Lot of old loaders the main frame - not the arms that lift - are the reservoir.
Look around on the verticals near the top - where the lift arms pivot - for a cap or large plug. That will be your fill point.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The loader usually sold by Ford for this model is the 703, uses a front of engine mounted pump and the hydraulic reservoir is in the frame. 

The light loaders they offered were a one arm deal, and a two arm unit that operated off the tractor's hydraulic system. To get the hydraulics on those to function, it is necessary to add extra hydraulic fluid to the tractor's sump, slowly raise the loader and keep adding fluid until the loader is fully raised. Then add just enough more to see the fluid on the bottom of the dipstick. The dipstick will show over full when the loader is dropped down.


----------

